

Tech Luminaries - "a Charlie Rose-style interview show for the tech industry" - sutro
http://techluminaries.com/

======
indiejade
This is a great idea.

Charlie Rose's show always has interesting, intelligent guests. And he usually
asks intelligent, thoughtful _good_ questions. But one thing that he doesn't
get is tech. I remember watching when he had Arianna Huffington on a few weeks
ago, and he asked the question: "What does it mean to link?" After which
Huffington was attempting to explain to him how the concept of linking works.

<http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/9705>

it's @ about 3:20 - 3:50

Now I know Charlie asks questions in the way that he wants gets the most out
of every guest, helping his audience to "learn something," they might not
otherwise have known, but this was just funny.

